# 2008 Outback 28Krs Kargoroo Toyhauler For Sale



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

We are selling our 2008 toy hauler. Includes a weight distribution and sway control system and many other extras. Like new condition.
If interested, please E-Mail me at [email protected]

Asking *$14,000*. Make Us an Offer! Price Reduced.















Located in North Georgia


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

gzaleski said:


> We are selling our 2008 toy hauler. Includes a weight distribution and sway control system and many other extras. Like new condition.
> If interested, please E-Mail me at [email protected]
> 
> Asking $16,000. Make Us an Offer!
> ...


Updated price!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

gzaleski said:


> We are selling our 2008 toy hauler. Includes a weight distribution and sway control system and many other extras. Like new condition.
> If interested, please E-Mail me at [email protected]
> 
> Asking $16,000. Make Us an Offer!
> ...


Updated price!
[/quote]

Still available, Great camper, make us an offer.


----------



## savage99ss (Aug 7, 2012)

gzaleski said:


> We are selling our 2008 toy hauler. Includes a weight distribution and sway control system and many other extras. Like new condition.
> If interested, please E-Mail me at [email protected]
> 
> Asking $16,000. Make Us an Offer!
> ...


Updated price!
[/quote]

Still available, Great camper, make us an offer.
[/quote]

What is your bottom cash price? PM me if needed. Im in Nashville. Ever been winter camping in this?


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

savage99ss said:


> We are selling our 2008 toy hauler. Includes a weight distribution and sway control system and many other extras. Like new condition.
> If interested, please E-Mail me at [email protected]
> 
> Asking $16,000. Make Us an Offer!
> ...


Updated price!
[/quote]

Still available, Great camper, make us an offer.
[/quote]

What is your bottom cash price? PM me if needed. Im in Nashville. Ever been winter camping in this?
[/quote]

PM sent. We've camped in temps below 30 DegF


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

gzaleski said:


> We are selling our 2008 toy hauler. Includes a weight distribution and sway control system and many other extras. Like new condition.
> If interested, please E-Mail me at [email protected]
> 
> *Asking $15,000. Updated price!
> ...


Updated price!
[/quote]

Still available, Great camper, make us an offer.
[/quote]

What is your bottom cash price? PM me if needed. Im in Nashville. Ever been winter camping in this?
[/quote]

PM sent. We've camped in temps below 30 DegF
[/quote]

*Asking $15,000. Updated price! *


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

*$15,000. Updated price! *


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

*$14,000. Updated price!







*


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Bump! 

*$14,000. Updated price!*


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Bump! 

*$13,500. Updated price!*
[/quote]


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Christmas Sale! In the spirit of the season, the sale price is now $13000 It will be a gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## dreed (Jan 29, 2013)

gzaleski said:


> Christmas Sale! In the spirit of the season, the sale price is now $13000 It will be a gift that keeps on giving!


Is this still available? If so, are there more photos? Thanks!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

dreed said:


> Christmas Sale! In the spirit of the season, the sale price is now $13000 It will be a gift that keeps on giving!


Is this still available? If so, are there more photos? Thanks!
[/quote]

Yes, here's link to more photos. My link


----------



## dreed (Jan 29, 2013)

See craigslist ad for response.


----------



## dreed (Jan 29, 2013)

We are interested in your 28KRS but would like photos of the dinette, the bathroom and the cargo area before making the trip down from the Nashville area to see it. Please feel free to include any other photos that you think would be helpful.

The reason we are interested in obtaining a Kargoroo Toyhauler is that we have a severely handicapped daughter that is wheelchair bound. We can use the ramp to load/unload her without the expense of installing a lift. We have a 2005 Chevy Express van, which is our daughter's lift vehicle. It currently has a Class III hitch which would probably need to changed out for a Class IV before making long trips. However, we would need to have a brake controller added before we could tow your trailer. Is there a trailer shop in your area where we could have your 28KRS inspected and that could add the brake controller if we are able to complete the sale. Thanks in advance for any additional info you can provide.


----------



## dreed (Jan 29, 2013)

gzaleski said:


> Christmas Sale! In the spirit of the season, the sale price is now $13000 It will be a gift that keeps on giving!


Is this still available? If so, are there more photos? Thanks!
[/quote]

Yes, here's link to more photos. My link
[/quote]


----------



## dreed (Jan 29, 2013)

dreed said:


> Christmas Sale! In the spirit of the season, the sale price is now $13000 It will be a gift that keeps on giving!


Is this still available? If so, are there more photos? Thanks!
[/quote]

Yes, here's link to more photos. My link
[/quote]
[/quote]

I willing to pay you $12,000 pending personal inspection of the unit. Please advise as soon as possible because of a pending deal on a 2008 28KRS. Thanks!

Don Reed
615-293-2139
[email protected]


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

gzaleski said:


> Sale! $13000


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

gzaleski said:


> Sale! $13000


[/quote]


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Sold


----------



## dreed (Jan 29, 2013)

gzaleski said:


> Sold


Congratulations! The modifications to the local one I bought are almost completed. I modified the interior to allow our daughter's wheelchair to pass thru and turn around at the rear slide-out. Also modified the ramp to extend to approx 12' to much less steep provide a more comfortable entrance.


----------

